# the grove line. new mouse family pics.



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

just starting my mice breeding. i purchased an albino pew couple from a local breeder. these two have been together for a long period of time and have birthed two litters together thus far. she is currently pregnant again.

my goal is to retire them both from breeding after this litter if mum is succesful once again, and hopefully breed a brother and sister.

i also purchased a small mostly black mouse from petco hesitantly. shes seems in good shape, much younger than walnut and doris. i have named her mattie. she has a very friendly disposition. i allowed walnut to breed her as well over the last few days in order to see what suprises pop up. i am hoping for a black male which i can breed back to his mom to start a black line.

ive named them the grove line, with walnut being the patriarch of my line. named after walnut grove, where i live. 

im excited, but i also know that nature doesnt always take our plans into consideration so anything could happen.

ill try to post some pics here.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

pictures of the grove family.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

mattie seems to be longhaired as well. the pic quality is poor so its hard to see. she has slight white around ears and two tiny white spots on belly.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Very cute! Wish you luck.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Mattie has a short tail, a tail-tip and poor type. If you are concerned regarding phenotypic traits, you will want to consider an alternative foundation mouse as such negative traits will take generations to breed out.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

Lake Mousery said:


> Mattie has a short tail, a tail-tip and poor type. If you are concerned regarding phenotypic traits, you will want to consider an alternative foundation mouse as such negative traits will take generations to breed out.


thank you. yes ive come to realize this in really looking at her and comparing to pics ive seen on here and online. shes too small and has several faults unfortunately.

most likely wont be incorporating her offspring in the line unless something exceptional pops out. walnut is fairly big and good type, so i was hoping she might deliver a pup that carries most of his traits with some color that i could work with and then breed that pup back to walter.

time will telll. she should deliver around may 15th


----------

